
Ask HN: What kind of hobby should I take? - zabana
Hey HN,<p>I&#x27;ve been doing some self reflection lately and realised that I didn&#x27;t really have any hobbies besides programming and writing code (which is also my way to make a living). As a result of this I spend most of my time on the computer either writing code or scanning HN almost mechanically so I was wondering what you guys do to take a break from all the &quot;nerdiness&quot;<p>Cheers
======
richardknop
Definitely something to keep in shape. Weight lifting, cycling, swimming,
football, martial arts, running or any physical activity or sports really.

Any of them (or any combination of those) would be a great hobby. It will help
you become healthier and balance out health risks from your job which requires
you to sit in front of a computer most of the day.

------
shahbaby
Serious strength training (ie the starting strength routine)

\+ Scientifically proven to be good for your brain \+ Quantifiable progress
every time you workout \+ Relatively low cost in terms of time and money

How is it that a middle aged person one can smoothly lift weights that 2
months prior would have been too heavy for them to lift even if their life
depended on it?

It's not because they learned a neat trick or found some short cut. There can
be nothing gained in knowledge or experience that can account for this. Muscle
growth might be a factor but that takes a while.

The change that's occurred is at the level of the nervous system. In order for
this to happen, chemicals and hormones were released to give new vitality to a
system which was just going to rest and decay until death.

But here's the kicker, why would these changes stop at your motor neurons?
Could it be that the rush of chemical activity doesn't just help change
behavior of motor neurons, but also the neurons in your head?

Think about all the cognitive benefits associated with strength training
exercise and you will see it's much more than a hobby to keep yourself busy.

Modern life is incredibly sedentary compared to what humans have evolved for
and this problem is especially bad for programmers. Without pushing yourself
physically, your mental fitness will decline too.

------
jmenn
I've taken up woodworking. Though I'm still remarkably terrible at it, it's
nice to feel something material that I built. At first it was mentally
exhausting but still rewarding, and as I'm getting more used to the various
tools, the mental load is relaxing a bit. It does, however, require at least a
little bit of space where one can handle producing a bit of sawdust.

------
e59d134d
A lot of good suggestions. I personally do as much physical stuff as possible
because as programmer I get no workout.

But recently I have picked up a new hobby that I would say is fitness for
brain. It is listening to music with mindfulness. Not as a critic.

When listening music, I actively pay attention to each note and word. This
usually lead me into trance sort of state. It might be ASMR, Frisson, or a
meditative trance. The thing is after actively listening to music, I feel
relaxed and energized. I know our community is big on meditation but I could
never sit still long enough when meditating on breath. Listening to music may
not be same but I feel like it gives me a lot of benefits that people claim
about meditation.

Another thing is you can listen to music anywhere. I listen to music 1\. in
backyard while drinking beer, 2\. in family room, while everyone is doing
their thing, 3\. in plane, of course 4\. bathing in tub (without headphones
though).

Lastly, the music I listen to is sort of chill like Lana Del Ray.

------
newman8r
It's still 'nerdiness' \- but I recommend learning about basic circuits and
radio if you haven't already. SDR is cheap and fun, and so is soldering
together radio transmitters, logic gates, fixing retro electronics, going as
low level as you can.

Another complementary hobby to electronics is 3d printing+CAD skills. It
changed my thinking process permanently. It can give you an 'anything is
possible' mindset, it's a rush.

I've also been having a great time starting a container garden and growing
exotic plants like this soviet melon [http://www.rareseeds.com/rich-
sweetness-132-melon/](http://www.rareseeds.com/rich-sweetness-132-melon/)

~~~
ccajas
I've been into SFF PCs and computing for a while and, being disappointed by a
lot of small cases in the market, have taken to learning how to build my own
case.

There is actually a lot of this going on in the niche, with some custom cases
even progressing from one-offs to a limited production run so it can be a fun
little business if you put the time into it.

------
AntonyBrown
I suggest that you consider birdwatchng because you don’t need any equipment
to be a birder. Sure, binoculars help, but they aren’t actually necessary. I
had been birding without binos for about 5 years till my husband gaved me ATN
binos ([https://www.atncorp.com/smart-hd-
binocular](https://www.atncorp.com/smart-hd-binocular)) as gift for our 7
wedding anniversary.

------
peteevans
As a fellow programmer, I'd saying dancing is good physical without seeming
like it, if you find the right place it can be really social and you mix with
the non-nerds which is nice in breaking the geek-perspective (or back to
reality). I've done ceroc/modern jive for years and found it to be friendlier
than salsa (and with better music - not a salsa fan) and being a paired dance
you mix with lots of people.

Otherwise bit of photography seems popular to combine some walky with your
inner tech!

------
twoquestions
If I were you I'd also consider learning a musical instrument, like guitar or
piano, something you can get a good sound out of quickly. Violin is great, but
it takes a good 3-6 months to stop sounding like garbage, which takes a lot of
willpower to get through.

It's a pretty deep rabbit hole, that's as rewarding as the effort you put in.
You can just play pop music covers and that's perfectly fine, or you can go
full-tilt into theory and compose your own music.

Good luck!

------
bruleyii
A lot of my hobbies are typically the opposite of that. Hobbies that I have to
use my hands to create objects or things that get me outside and active.

------
alxwu
Brazilian Jiu Jitsu. It's helped with my anxiety and I get so tired I sleep
easily at night. Also, there are almost limitless amount of moves and
positions to learn which is great for nerds. Also, we don't really get hit in
the head like Muay thai so we don't' really have to worry about CTE head
damage. It can be tough in the beginning but it's worth it.

~~~
hypocrazy
BJJ is really cool, trying to get back as soon as possible.

------
dynamicdox
I've found rock climbing to be a great hobby. It stimulates my mind (being
able to figure out sequences and route reading), and is also very physical.
It's a great balance, and a really great change of pace from sitting behind a
desk. Plus, gyms are popping up everywhere these days.

------
Phithagoras
Climbing is a good one. It gets you out of the house, usually out of the city.
It engages your mind just as much as your body, and sooner or later you get
bored with the stuff nearby and leads you to travel for new climbs. There's
also ice climbing in the winter.

~~~
kzisme
Does this hobby depend on where you are located? I assume some people have
better places to go than others, but I can't think of a single place near me
to even try this (Ohio).

Also generally getting into this hobby alone seems hard.

~~~
dynamicdox
See if there are any gyms near you! Also, the climbing community in general is
very welcoming. I've met tons of really nice people by just hanging around the
gym, and I'm not a particularly social person

------
yogeshwarm
If you are like me, who hates going to gym and doing monotonous weight lifting
and other routines. Try any simple sport which needs not much preparations(
hiking, swimming, gardening etc). I do swimming now.

------
bjourne
I'm into geocaching. It is pretty damn nerdy still, but at least you are
outdoors and you get lots of exercise. :) I like it because you earn points
and there is a lot of stats to keep track of. Like a real life version of
playing Skyrim. :)

------
pesfandiar
If you're only looking at mental hobbies (vs. going out and being active), I
suggest learning a new natural language. It has countless benefits especially
if you only speak one language at the time.

------
saluki
hiking, going for walks, biking esp. to take a break during the work day.

Camping is a great weekend activity with friends and family.

Climbing as others have mentioned. Most metro areas have an indoor climbing
gym where you can give it a go, meet people to go on outdoor climbs.

I spend lots of time in front of the screen programming too, even taking a
walk a couple times per day helps you unplug and reflect on other things.
Getting outside seems key for me.

More hobby related, I play guitar, enjoy building lego sets, getting out with
family and friends.

Also looking forward to the NFL kicking off and fantasy football starting.

------
KiDD
I like to physically build/fix things and garden outside. Otherwise I like to
make little synth things and circuit bend A/V stuff... I suppose you could do
that outside :D

------
ddorian43
Muay thai. Terrific shape. Never back down (from sparring). Nicer sparring
compared to box,kickbox. Too many positives to write on mobile.

------
hueyl77
Board games board games board games. Collect it play it design it make it
wheeeeeeee!

------
mapster
indoor soccer. i practice a lot to improve my skills and endurance. playing is
a solid workout for 1 hr and you use a lot of quick muscle movements and need
to think to plan plays on the fly. its a fast game.

------
sjs382
Mine are woodworking and exploring the sights, sounds and tastes of my city.

------
jackgolding
Weightlifting is pretty fun

------
brudgers
Travel?

